# Jake getting an Ibanez signature?



## Syriel (Sep 29, 2013)

comments says he's getting an "IBANEZ signature guitar".

So that TITAN LACS is gonna become a sig guitar like a lot of us were actually wishing!?!


----------



## Stooge1996 (Sep 29, 2013)

if this is true, i know what my next purchase will be!


----------



## FallOfHumanity (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm really hoping this is true.


----------



## Pezshreds (Sep 29, 2013)

Jake should grow his beard back


----------



## setsuna7 (Sep 29, 2013)

No 7 string version?


----------



## themightyjaymoe (Sep 29, 2013)

The signature pickup looks promising also.


----------



## Stooge1996 (Sep 29, 2013)

Its funny that Asking Alexandria and You Me at Six have signature ibanez's and Jake does not. I think ibanez needs to change something.....


----------



## Roland777 (Sep 29, 2013)

All nice and dandy, but unless it's a "27-scale I'm not too interested. Can't for the life of me understand why Ibanez chose to launch a "26.5-scale and not just re-introduce the RG7421XL, or a "spartanized" RG2077XL. The added cosmetics of another RG-styled 7 is nice, but plugging that hole in their selection ("27-scale plus) should be [email protected] crucial.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Sep 29, 2013)

Well, if Jake likes it to be 25.5.. so be it, it's his signature guitar


----------



## Syriel (Sep 29, 2013)

setsuna7 said:


> No 7 string version?



I doubt it, unless Steve Vai / Ibanez grants him that spot to have a 7 string.

Not too keen on a 6, but this definitely is news and I'm happy for Jake. He's a beast of a player and is actually my favorite member of Periphery ( no offence to Misha fanbois  ).


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 29, 2013)

Stooge1996 said:


> Its funny that Asking Alexandria and You Me at Six have signature ibanez's and Jake does not. I think ibanez needs to change something.....



You do know how "marketing" works, don't you?


----------



## Stooge1996 (Sep 29, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> You do know how "marketing" works, don't you?



I understand that those guitars are marketed to a certain demographic. Just pointing out that shitty artists are given signatures while many greater ibanez endorsees do not


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 29, 2013)

Syriel said:


> I doubt it, unless Steve Vai / Ibanez grants him that spot to have a 7 string.
> 
> Not too keen on a 6, but this definitely is news and I'm happy for Jake. He's a beast of a player and is actually my favorite member of Periphery ( no offence to Misha fanbois  ).



Likewise, Jake and Misha both wrote my favorite song from them, Racecar. And I love everything Jake does, if I HAD to pick a favorite member I honestly wouldn't be able to, but Jake is definitely the one who's had the most influence on me. Especially his side projects, mainly his electronics work which he plays a passage from at the end of that video. Insane ear for melody and chord progression.

EDIT: AT THE END, THEY SAY THAT HE'S PLAYING HIS SIGNATURE. WHICH IS A PRESTIGE TITAN 6, color me excited. I'm buying that the second it's out, mark my words.



Stooge1996 said:


> I understand that those guitars are marketed to a certain demographic. Just pointing out that shitty artists are given signatures while many greater ibanez endorsees do not



It's a real shame, but it is all marketing. In the end both of those bands will sell more signature guitars than Jake will, and that's just due to fanbase density. AA still has a HUGE fanbase and Periphery does also, but speaking strictly in a business sense and disregarding their music, AA is the obvious choice. It's like choosing a single billboard that will get noticed by a few people, rather than filling every billboard in town and sprawling a much larger demographic.

But he is getting a signature, he's playing it in this video!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 29, 2013)

I was going to try to make a logical reply to all the derp in this thread, but I don't even have the energy 

Congrats to Jake if this actually is a sig and not just referring to his Titan LACS, curious to see it if it happens.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 29, 2013)

Titan's up on Dimarzio page:

Titan


----------



## jeleopard (Sep 29, 2013)

Do very much want.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 29, 2013)

setsuna7 said:


> No 7 string version?



He claims he went for a 6-string first since he prefer writing/playing on them. A 7-string Titan pickup is supposed to eb in the works. 



Stooge1996 said:


> I understand that those guitars are marketed to a certain demographic. Just pointing out that shitty artists are given signatures while many greater ibanez endorsees do not



Because "shittier" music usually sells better. Asking Alexandria's recent album sold 40K on it's first week while Periphery's sold only over 1/4th that.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Sep 29, 2013)

God damn I cannot wait for this signature guitar to come to light


----------



## 7stringDemon (Sep 29, 2013)

I wouldn't get your hopes too high. 

He very well could be getting a sig but companies do mix up custom for signature all day long. Keep in mind, DiMarzio probably isn't too in the loop with Ibanez products. They have themselves to look after


----------



## jeleopard (Sep 29, 2013)

7stringDemon said:


> I wouldn't get your hopes too high.
> 
> He very well could be getting a sig but companies do mix up custom for signature all day long. Keep in mind, DiMarzio probably isn't too in the loop with Ibanez products. They have themselves to look after



Now, I could be very wrong, but DiMarzio and Ibanez seem to go hand in hand like peanut butter and jelly; individually very good, but together is a whole new level of awesome. 

They also were showing off the Ionizers before and said it was Tosin's signature.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 29, 2013)

I really doubt DiMarzio would .... up something big like that.



jeleopard said:


> They also were showing off the Ionizers before and said it was Tosin's signature.




Yup. Larry isn't an idiot. Given they were actually THERE with the guys, I'm pretty sure Jake would have clarified things.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 29, 2013)

technomancer said:


> I was going to try to make a logical reply to all the derp in this thread, but I don't even have the energy



Took the words right out of my mouth dude. Just too much derp to combat in here.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 29, 2013)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth dude. Just too much derp to combat in here.



One Periphery is involved, there is no thought, only instinct.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 29, 2013)

If it does turn out to be a signature model, that is awesome news and major congrats to Jake!  It's well deserved IMO, I'll be curious to check out those Titan DiMarzios too... digging the specs on them!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 29, 2013)

Im waiting for jake to chim in


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 29, 2013)

For what it's worth, Jake was on the Metalguitarist forum and didn't say anything about not releasing a signature.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Sep 29, 2013)

7stringDemon said:


> I wouldn't get your hopes too high.
> 
> He very well could be getting a sig but companies do mix up custom for signature all day long. Keep in mind, DiMarzio probably isn't too in the loop with Ibanez products. They have themselves to look after



Happened with the Tosin signature


----------



## Given To Fly (Sep 29, 2013)

Wow! Hearing the Illuminators against another pickup really put them in perspective. They sound like a "punch in the face!"


----------



## Arsis (Sep 29, 2013)

I Love love love the guitar Ibanez Jake plays. Hope a sig happens.
The Dimarzios look cool too


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 29, 2013)

This as a 7 would have had me excited, especially because of the reversed headstock. I really don't like Periphery, but this is a sexy guitar. Very understated and classy. Too bad I'm not in the market for a 6 really.


----------



## Forkface (Sep 29, 2013)

CMON JAKE GIVE US SOMETHING


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 29, 2013)

You guys are way off the mark, he hasn't not not said he definitely isn't not getting a signature Schecter.


----------



## Danukenator (Sep 29, 2013)

Jesus, commonsense seems to fly out the window as soon as Periphery gets involved.

Congrats to Jake on the DiMarzio pups! I also love the look of the Ibanez. I'm not holding my breath until anything is announced though.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 30, 2013)

setsuna7 said:


> No 7 string version?



As previously mentioned with the Vai thing...

Also I know Jake has said that he prefers 6's and does most of his writing on 6's as well.

That being said, I'd love to see a new RGA.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 30, 2013)

Not saying it isn't true, but can someone link me to something official or an interview or something that actually says Ibanez doesn't give out signature sevens because of Vai, or is that all just hearsay that's been passed around? I've seen people mention it all over the place on the internet, but it's always "I heard that..." or "isn't it because....", not "No, and here's why: *link*." I've been curious for a while, so it'd be nice to get some closure on that, haha.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 30, 2013)

^That is _exactly_ what I want. I really want it to be untrue, actually.


----------



## drgamble (Sep 30, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Not saying it isn't true, but can someone link me to something official or an interview or something that actually says Ibanez doesn't give out signature sevens because of Vai, or is that all just hearsay that's been passed around? I've seen people mention it all over the place on the internet, but it's always "I heard that..." or "isn't it because....", not "No, and here's why: *link*." I've been curious for a while, so it'd be nice to get some closure on that, haha.



I guess actually it means only Munky and Vai have sig 7s, unless the Apex 100 isn't really a sig or something like that.


----------



## lawizeg (Sep 30, 2013)

Wouldn't that be the same reasoning as saying Tosin couldn't have an 8 sig because Meshuggah had one already?


----------



## Whammy (Sep 30, 2013)

A lot of people seem to think Vai has a monopoly on 7-string sigs.
Maybe this old post by MaxOfMetal might clear things up...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2306147-post459.html


----------



## XxStatiX (Sep 30, 2013)

That last clean jam on the video...Jake is AWESOME


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 30, 2013)

XxStatiX said:


> That last clean jam on the video...Jake is AWESOME


 
Right? Best part of the whole vid for me......was nice to see two huge shredder guys slow it down and clean it up.

On topic: That is THE sexiest Ibanez I've ever seen and I'd love that to come out as a sig with a hardtail. I'd buy it and never have GAS for another Ibby again.


----------



## sell2792 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'd love to see a Titan sig. I'd buy that in a heartbeat.


----------



## lawizeg (Sep 30, 2013)

I think its safe to say its happening.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 30, 2013)

I hope


----------



## Robby the Robot (Sep 30, 2013)

A TITAN signature guitar would be a nice thing to see. In the meantime congratulations to Jake on the signature pickups.


----------



## lawizeg (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't think Dimarzio would say that the guitar(the new TITAN sig or his LACS TITAN) in the video is his new Ibanez signature if it wasn't. But we'll see.


----------



## Defrost (Oct 1, 2013)

I am seriously doubting that this will become a signature. I mean, were still waiting for Dino's. I do hope it for Jake though.


----------



## Khoi (Oct 1, 2013)

Defrost said:


> I am seriously doubting that this will become a signature. I mean, were still waiting for Dino's. I do hope it for Jake though.



It's not completely out of the question.

A few months ago, a few members dropped some lines to the Ibanez Facebook page and did get a response.

As for the 7-string version, Jake said if he were to develop a signature guitar, it'd be a 6-string. I can't find the exact post, but it's there.

My bet is on there being a signature guitar rather than not one.

The same thing happened with the TAM100.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't see why people are doubting this. Jake's probably being quiet until the guitar is announced. 

Then again, they did the same thing for Tosin's Ionizers. They kept saying that he had a signature Ibanez in the works, and it turns out it never relea- Oh wait, it did.


----------



## TIBrent (Oct 1, 2013)

Defrost said:


> I am seriously doubting that this will become a signature. I mean, were still waiting for Dino's. I do hope it for Jake though.


Dino won't be getting a signature guitar anytime soon, the last two fear factory records didn't sell nearly what the earlier releases did. How do you promote a signature product when the artist's work isn't selling?


----------



## RevelGTR (Oct 1, 2013)

These look cool, dimarzio has been on a role lately. Also, OT, but I never heard that the last two ff albums sold particularly poorly, did they really do that bad?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 2, 2013)

Both Mechanize and Industrialist sold around 10k on their first week.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Oct 2, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Happened with the Tosin signature



While I agree, I also believe the two could be unrelated. 

They could have had info prior to Tosin's pickup demos. 
They ALSO could have info about Jake getting one. 

But we don't know for sure. I'm not saying I don't think he should get one (because I DO think he should! He's a great player in a great band that really does deserve one. And it's a GREAT looking axe!), I'm just saying I'm waiting until I get something a bit more official before I get excited.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 2, 2013)

TIBrent said:


> Dino won't be getting a signature guitar anytime soon, the last two fear factory records didn't sell nearly what the earlier releases did. How do you promote a signature product when the artist's work isn't selling?


They still do huge attendance shows, though.


----------



## Khoi (Oct 2, 2013)

So Ibanez is really good as responding and interacting with their customers, so I thought maybe I'd ask them directly and see if they might unintentionally reveal some subtle hints...


I think this goes to show that something is definitely in the works and that it is coming. Maybe not anytime soon, but I'm guessing at the absolute earliest that it'll be announced at Winter NAMM. I wouldn't be surprised if it took longer than that though.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 2, 2013)

Khoi said:


> I think this goes to show that something is definitely in the works and that it is coming. Maybe not anytime soon, but I'm guessing at the absolute earliest that it'll be announced at Winter NAMM. I wouldn't be surprised if it took longer than that though.



Hunh. I was pretty convinced that Dimarzio effed up the video (or rather, the person who put it together took liberties based on unknown information). But that there seems rather definitive...

(Although personally I'd be more excited for a 7.)


----------



## 7stringDemon (Oct 2, 2013)

We'd ALL be excited for a 7! But Ibanez only allows Vai and Korn to have 7's. 

Besides, it seems that Jake preferrs 6's anyway!


----------



## Khoi (Oct 2, 2013)

so I thought I could squeeze out just a littttle bit more information, but I think they realizd they may have said too much. I still think there's almost certainly something in the works..


----------



## Defrost (Oct 2, 2013)

TIBrent said:


> Dino won't be getting a signature guitar anytime soon, the last two fear factory records didn't sell nearly what the earlier releases did. How do you promote a signature product when the artist's work isn't selling?



Well FF's latest output isn't selling considerably less than Periphery's (9.300 vs 12.000 copies during the first week in the U.S.) Also, FF sold a lot of records back in the days when a lot of records were sold, so a drop in sales is to be expected. If Jake is getting a sig, than Dino ought to get one too.


----------



## JaeSwift (Oct 2, 2013)

Jake's been one of the main guys in their promo's, together with the Meshuggah guys, the dude from Tesseract and Mick Thompson from Slipknot. I'de be highly surprised if he wouldn't be getting a signature guitar, especially when you consider that DiMarzio and Ibanez pretty much partner up in marketing products.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 2, 2013)

I really am going to start banning the f*ck out of every person that derails an Ibanez sig thread for another artist by bringing up Dino


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 2, 2013)

technomancer said:


> I really am going to start banning the f*ck out of every person that derails an Ibanez sig thread for another artist by bringing up Dino



I agree that we should stay on topic here, but the first thing I always think about whenever someone mentions "Dino" is this.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 2, 2013)

Jzbass25 said:


> I agree that we should stay on topic here, but the first thing I always think about whenever someone mentions "Dino" is this.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow I just realized how brain farty I've been, I didn't even realize he was playing a 6 string in the video since I remember his LACS RGA 7 that looked exactly like that. I guess it now makes sense why there's only a 6 string titan pup. Personally either way I'll probably still want to buy the guitar but I would prefer 7 (but it feels far-fetched now).

Here's the thread for anyone who wants to check how the 7 version looks, he has 2 guitars that look similar and if he really is working on a sig I'm guessing this is pretty close to what he wants, but then again he could just go a whole different route.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/210694-ngd-ibanez-lacs-rga-7-string.html

(Also my dino picture disappeared from my last post making my joke questionable lol, but I figured that was at tech's discretion)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 6, 2013)

There, even Jake said a signature is in the works.


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 6, 2013)

Dammit. Beat me by 16 minutes. Bastard.

But yes. Signature model confirmed. I am excite/scared for my wallet.


----------



## Khoi (Oct 6, 2013)

I cannot wait.


----------



## gunch (Oct 6, 2013)

I always thought the Titan had good as fug aesthetics, I'm excited for this.


----------



## MBMoreno (Oct 6, 2013)

It is the only Ibanez that tickles my fancy in a long long while. Beautiful guitar. If the price isn't too steep I might buy it on a whim


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2013)

I take back what I said about saving up for a JP6, I'll be saving up for this. Flat black RGA, reversed headstock, mmm

I'll just block the trem...lol


----------



## lawizeg (Oct 6, 2013)

Hahaha, I'm "saving up" for many things, including a JP6 AND this 

/cryforhelp


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2013)

lawizeg said:


> Hahaha, I'm "saving up" for many things, including a JP6 AND this
> 
> /cryforhelp


I cant go that crazy 

I can't even justify getting one of these, broke college student problems haha

still gonna save up for one, or trade some things once they come out.

We'll see what these list at....


----------



## Chuck (Oct 6, 2013)

Yeah the guitar gods hate me I think. 

How can I possibly get a tube rig if I have to buy this? 

EDIT: Oh and I seriously hope these are Prestiges, not premiums or standard series


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Yeah the guitar gods hate me I think.
> 
> How can I possibly get a tube rig if I have to buy this?
> 
> EDIT: Oh and I seriously hope these are Prestiges, not premiums or standard series


I kinda (well for my bank accounts sake) hope that it is a premium 

however since it says prestige on it I expect it to sell for about $2200


----------



## Chuck (Oct 6, 2013)

717ctsjz said:


> I kinda (well for my bank accounts sake) hope that it is a premium
> 
> however since it says prestige on it I expect it to sell for about $2200



Well his guitar says Prestige, who knows what the public will get. If its over 2K, I'll continue my quest for all the 121/321's


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Well his guitar says Prestige, who knows what the public will get. If its over 2K, I'll continue my quest for all the 121/321's


Pretty much this. Might have to wait for the used market haha

good news is that I don't feel the need to buy any other guitars while I'm up here in this apartment, so I can manage money accordingly


----------



## Chuck (Oct 6, 2013)

Yeah. Honestly pretty much all my bases are covered with two RGA's but, you know, GAS n shit 

I really might have to break down and get this sig even though it has a trem


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2013)

I mean I only have one right now...but 2 couldn't hurt. Although I do still want a rga220-420z hmm


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 6, 2013)

You guys have far too many RGAs. 

I'll need to take one. For your own good, of course.


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> You guys have far too many RGAs.
> 
> I'll need to take one. For your own good, of course.


I _did_ have a problem 

I'm good now, I haven't even played my RGA in a few months, but I do miss it. Can't wait to get my hands back on it.

good thing PRS SC's aren't cheap because then I'd have a problem


----------



## Chuck (Oct 6, 2013)

I do have a problem, and I am embracing it fully


----------



## MetalBuddah (Oct 6, 2013)

"multiple stages of locking"

I wonder if these means built-in tremol-no


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 6, 2013)

I am so definitely getting this, I'd love if it were in the form of a Premium also I mean if they're using Ebony on Iron Labels it's not far fetched right? But yeah I don't mind buying this if it's a Prestige also, hopefully that price tag isn't too wild


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2013)

I have a bad feeling about the price tag if it's a prestige 

I mean I do have a few nice things I can eventually trade to someone once they inevitably buy one and succumb to more GAS  

I feel like I need this guitar though


----------



## lawizeg (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm just going to admit I want all the RGAs ever.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 6, 2013)

^ same here sista


----------



## _Mick_ (Oct 7, 2013)

Jake just confirmed with me that his signature Ibanez is indeed based off his LACS Titan. With a couple of changes, but is Japanese made. 

Oh yeah, I cannot wait.

Proof here: https://www.facebook.com/therealjak...offset=0&total_comments=5&notif_t=share_reply


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 7, 2013)

> is Japanese made.



And thus, every broke Periphery fan broke down and weeped, for they cannot wield their idol's guitar.


----------



## _Mick_ (Oct 7, 2013)

Not me, I'm getting that damn guitar! I'm selling my car anyway, so here comes my new Axe-Fx II and new Ibanez, I was looking to get a set of titans for an upcoming new guitar. Looks like itll be preloaded with them


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 7, 2013)

Well excuuuuse me, Mr. Has-A-Really-Decent-Income.


----------



## _Mick_ (Oct 7, 2013)

haha no! I have no job at the moment, I'm a poor uni student studying music haha. I'm broke, but just working a way around it


----------



## Jake (Oct 7, 2013)

_Mick_ said:


> but is Japanese made.


God damnit there goes my chances of getting one then probably. Especially since I'm gonna be doing an unpaid internship this year most likely 

shit.


----------



## SammerX (Oct 7, 2013)

_Mick_ said:


> Jake just confirmed with me that his signature Ibanez is indeed based off his LACS Titan. With a couple of changes, but is Japanese made.
> 
> Oh yeah, I cannot wait.
> 
> Proof here: https://www.facebook.com/therealjak...offset=0&total_comments=5&notif_t=share_reply




Wonder what the changes will be... Hopefully it keeps that ebony board- I think I remember reading when he got that guitar that Ibanez was reluctant to put the ebony on it. It seems fairly essential to the aesthetic of the guitar and I don't think rosewood would fill the gap. 

If I'm not mistaken it has a lo-pro in the video- hopefully that stays the same as well- definitely my favorite Ibanez trem.


----------



## _Mick_ (Oct 7, 2013)

SammerX said:


> Wonder what the changes will be... Hopefully it keeps that ebony board- I think I remember reading when he got that guitar that Ibanez was reluctant to put the ebony on it. It seems fairly essential to the aesthetic of the guitar and I don't think rosewood would fill the gap.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken it has a lo-pro in the video- hopefully that stays the same as well- definitely my favorite Ibanez trem.



I believe the Lo Pro would stay, I doubt Ibanez would put an Edge Zero on it. Ebony does tie the package up nicely, but I thought Jake had to give them the ebony and nearly beg to put it on the guitar for him? I could be wrong, I'm way too tired to remember straight. Im gunna fail my test in the morning 

I dont care the cost! I want that guitar! It'll be my first brand new Jap Ibanez so keen!


----------



## Felvin (Oct 7, 2013)

I fear this will be the next very hq 3k+$ ibby sig. Nice to look at... the catalogue pics. 

*sigh* 

Though it would be nice for those who are willing to pay.


----------



## JakePeriphery (Oct 7, 2013)

Nothings been confirmed, only design and factory where it will be made. I can assure you that I won't let an inferior product touch the market with my name on it but it's cost will more than likely be on par with similar quality signatures/prestiges. Bottom line is that it's going to kick ass. 

p.s. My DiMarzio's will come installed in the guitar.


----------



## Addison90 (Oct 7, 2013)

That RGA is the best RGA ever, dude has great taste


----------



## JakePeriphery (Oct 7, 2013)

Felvin said:


> I fear this will be the next very hq 3k+$ ibby sig. Nice to look at... the catalogue pics.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Though it would be nice for those who are willing to pay.



I can't say much but I will say that your fear is unfounded.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 7, 2013)

EDIT: .... it, none of the gifs I choose work.


----------



## Jake (Oct 7, 2013)

JakePeriphery said:


> I can't say much but I will say that your fear is unfounded.









I'll be saving up


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 7, 2013)

JakePeriphery said:


> I can't say much but I will say that your fear is unfounded.



You just made everyone in this thread weep with joy, sir.


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 7, 2013)

Also, are the pickups being launched with the guitar, or before the guitar?

If before, can you say when, Jake? Or anyone who might know.


----------



## Forkface (Oct 7, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> Also, are the pickups being launched with the guitar, or before the guitar?
> 
> If before, can you say when, Jake? Or anyone who might know.





> Hi, The Titans are brand new and the official release date is Wednesday, Oct 9th. They can be advance ordered by any&#65279; DiMarzio dealer or Musician's Friend, Guitar Center, Mike's Music, etc.
> Hope that helps,
> Larry DiMarzio



Took that from Jake's video.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 7, 2013)

Awesome to see Mike's Music get a nod, pretty cool when a one-man shop in a strip mall in Harrisburg PA is keeping up with the large national retailers. I love that place


----------



## Jake (Oct 7, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Awesome to see Mike's Music get a nod, pretty cool when a one-man shop in a strip mall in Harrisburg PA is keeping up with the large national retailers. I love that place


Mike is the man! He hooks me up so often it's crazy, pretty awesome that mikes is right down the street from me.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 7, 2013)

717ctsjz said:


> Mike is the man! He hooks me up so often it's crazy, pretty awesome that mikes is right down the street from me.



Very cool. I lived in Harrisburg up until about 15 years ago, store has been there FOREVER. We used to walk to his old location before he moved to the current space. Was in there all the time when I was in high school and then college. Such a good guy to deal with.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 7, 2013)

Glad it's been confirmed. Can't think of a better looking Ibby to start with. This will be purchased.


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 7, 2013)

Forkface said:


> Took that from Jake's video.



Peachy, thank you! I figured they'd be out soon.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 7, 2013)

JakePeriphery said:


> I can't say much but I will say that your fear is unfounded.



 

Back to the grind and time to start saving up!


----------



## lawizeg (Oct 7, 2013)

So any other up-and-coming guitarists in your family that'll be getting sigs in a few years Jake? 

Pretty cool situation though, the uncle-nephew sigs.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 7, 2013)

This guitar has next level class.


----------



## mniel8195 (Oct 7, 2013)

Will the jap version have a rosewood fretboard?


----------



## Khoi (Oct 7, 2013)

mniel8195 said:


> Will the jap version have a rosewood fretboard?



No one knows yet, not even Jake.


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 7, 2013)

That would be one of my favorite Ibanez signatures, and I would seriously start saving up to get one, though it might take me quite some time to save enough.  Nevertheless, I'm super happy to hear that this is officially on the works!


----------



## lawizeg (Oct 7, 2013)

Hold on. He said it would be built in Japan, right? Why does this mean its only available in Japan?


----------



## Khoi (Oct 7, 2013)

lawizeg said:


> Hold on. He said it would be built in Japan, right? Why does this mean its only available in Japan?





Made in Japan


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 7, 2013)

Who ever said it would only be available in Japan?


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 8, 2013)

Besides the fact that all Prestiges are MADE in Japan and a good amount are available in the US/other places in the world, Jake's an American artist. I'd be very surprised if it wasn't available in the US (but it will be so)


----------



## narad (Oct 8, 2013)

lawizeg said:


> Hold on. He said it would be built in Japan, right? Why does this mean its only available in Japan?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 8, 2013)

Way too go guys, taking it a bit too far


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 8, 2013)

So is this real life... Its going to be sweet sig guitar.


----------



## ReznoERG (Oct 8, 2013)

YAY


----------



## jokerpanda (Oct 8, 2013)

717ctsjz said:


> I'll be saving up



we'll be saving up
i was going to buy an rg920qm & CL/LF set until i saw this thread

loved the rga but why an basswood rga?
isn't supossed to be mahogany in the rga body?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 8, 2013)

jokerpanda said:


> loved the rga but why an basswood rga?
> isn't supossed to be mahogany in the rga body?



Because, it's what we call a "custom" or "signature" guitar, and artists can pick their own specs when the time arises.


----------



## jokerpanda (Oct 8, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because, it's what we call a "custom" or "signature" guitar, and artists can pick their own specs when the time arises.



i agree but also i am curious about the benefit of basswood in the guitar
or why?

not hating the basswood


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 8, 2013)

Because he likes basswood on maple? 
All 3 guitarists in the band use basswood, although Mrak uses a shitload of different Music Man JPs.


----------



## jokerpanda (Oct 8, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because he likes basswood on maple?
> All 3 guitarists in the band use basswood, although Mrak uses a shitload of different Music Man JPs.



thanks man i didn't notice that until now


----------



## patata (Oct 8, 2013)

REALLY long shot but:
1 pickup baritone version please!

Thrilled nonetheless.


----------



## Jake (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm a mahogany guy, all my guitars are mahogany, but I like basswood too


----------



## MetalBuddah (Oct 8, 2013)

jokerpanda said:


> i agree but also i am curious about the benefit of basswood in the guitar
> or why?
> 
> not hating the basswood



Basswood is actually a really good wood. Very light and it also has a pretty pronounced midrange that helps cut through a mix. Periphery uses a mid-heavy tone, so it makes sense that basswood is the wood he wants to use. Nothing wrong with basswood at all.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 8, 2013)

jokerpanda said:


> i agree but also i am curious about the benefit of basswood in the guitar
> or why?
> 
> not hating the basswood



Just like JazzHands said they all use basswood and it clearly works for them. 



MetalBuddah said:


> Basswood is actually a really good wood. Very light and it also has a pretty pronounced midrange that helps cut through a mix. Periphery uses a mid-heavy tone, so it makes sense that basswood is the wood he wants to use. Nothing wrong with basswood at all.



Agreed hard.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Oct 8, 2013)

I actually prefer basswood over mahogany for lead playing and clean tone


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 8, 2013)

Basswood is practically my preference, I don't mind a good chunk of Mahogany to even things out but they all do different things and serve their purpose. 

However I've always felt that Basswood sounds the flattest of the bunch with a very nice rounded low end. I could totally be confusing it for Mid Range, but I enjoy it quite a bit. To me it lets the pickups speak their purpose more, that combined with it being lightweight is a no brainer for me.

I do however love Mahogany and Alder, I used to be a huge fan of Ash/Swamp Ash and although I'm not opposed to it, it seems to be very bright. I'd probably use an Ash instrument in a completely different context to what I do now.


----------



## lawizeg (Oct 8, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Way too go guys, taking it a bit too far



Um, a bunch of people earlier in the thread said they wouldn't be able to get it because its being made in Japan. Not sure why so much hate, I was questioning them, not stating it wouldn't be in the US. Obviously it will.  

Just a misunderstanding of what they meant.

Shrug. Whatever. Its happening, i'm happy.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 8, 2013)

Ppl cAn b crzy bOut eRbanz u kno?


----------



## Xaios (Oct 8, 2013)

Please make a 7 too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 8, 2013)

lawizeg said:


> Um, a bunch of people earlier in the thread said they wouldn't be able to get it because its being made in Japan.



Because of the price. Japanese sigs are usually pretty expensive.


----------



## katsumura78 (Oct 13, 2013)

Any more news about this or will we have to wait till winter namm ?


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 13, 2013)

katsumura78 said:


> Any more news about this or will we have to wait till winter namm ?



Waiting game.


----------



## katsumura78 (Oct 13, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> Waiting game.



Guess it's time to start saving up ! Hopefully they dont change too much to his original LACS Titan.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 17, 2013)

Any news? Somebody give me a best guess idea of timing on this, would you? I'm torn between snagging something now to appease Ibby GAS or waiting on this. If it's gonna be 2-3 months then I can hold out (I think) but if it's not until this time next year I'm buying something.


----------



## DoomJazz (Oct 17, 2013)

steinmetzify said:


> Any news? Somebody give me a best guess idea of timing on this, would you? I'm torn between snagging something now to appease Ibby GAS or waiting on this. If it's gonna be 2-3 months then I can hold out (I think) but if it's not until this time next year I'm buying something.



Always hold out for what you want bro, at minimum, you're saving money.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 18, 2013)

DoomJazz said:


> Always hold out for what you want bro, at minimum, you're saving money.


 
LOL....I'd buy both if there was sufficient time in between. I just don't wanna buy the first one if this is going to be out in three months, you know?


----------



## Khoi (Oct 18, 2013)

It's definitely going to be much longer than 2-3 months.

I know the TAM100 was announced at NAMM (which is when Ibanez announces all their new signature models) in January, and they didn't ship out until March-Aprilish.

Without the specs even confirmed, I don't even know if it'll be announced at NAMM.


----------



## GXPO (Oct 18, 2013)

Khoi said:


> It's definitely going to be much longer than 2-3 months.
> 
> I know the TAM100 was announced at NAMM (which is when Ibanez announces all their new signature models) in January, and they didn't ship out until March-Aprilish.
> 
> Without the specs even confirmed, I don't even know if it'll be announced at NAMM.



Definitely as in unconfirmed and no one knows. Mostly likely correct though.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 18, 2013)

Appreciate the estimate Khoi. Thanks man.


----------



## ridner (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 18, 2013)

^ I can feel your judgement and I don't like it sir.


----------



## Khoi (Oct 28, 2013)

Perhaps another prototype?

Still looks great!!

One key difference though: there's no "Prestige" on the headstock 



> Ibanez guitars brought me something special last night, super huge thanks to them for always hooking it up! -Jake


----------



## Chuck (Oct 28, 2013)

I really wish it was just a fixed bridge tbh.

OT

What the hell is with that beard? I don't think Jake ever really knows what to do with his facial hair. 

/OT


----------



## Khoi (Oct 28, 2013)

Same, but all it takes is $50 for a Tremol-No (which isn't much compared to what the guitar costs) and you get the added benefit of fine tuners. Who knows, there might even be a built-in bridge block of sorts.


----------



## JaeSwift (Oct 28, 2013)

If that was a mass-produced version the trem would be different.

Wait, is that trem different from his LACS?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 28, 2013)

Khoi said:


> Same, but all it takes is $50 for a Tremol-No (which isn't much compared to what the guitar costs) and you get the added benefit of fine tuners. Who knows, there might even be a built-in bridge block of sorts.



Yes, I've used the Tremol-no before on a RG550 with a LoPro and would still prefer a fixed bridge. But regardless it's Jake's guitar. 

Lastly, I don't understand the need for locking tuners when there is already a locking bridge and locking nut. Anyone else think it is a bit weird?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 28, 2013)

Easy string changes.


----------



## teamSKDM (Oct 28, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Yes, I've used the Tremol-no before on a RG550 with a LoPro and would still prefer a fixed bridge. But regardless it's Jake's guitar.
> 
> Lastly, I don't understand the need for locking tuners when there is already a locking bridge and locking nut. Anyone else think it is a bit weird?



hey man, no such thing as too much tuning stability. plus its nice for people who dont wanna use the locking pads. and locking tuners just call for quicker string changes in general.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 28, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Easy string changes.



I suppose but string changes aren't going to be helped that much in this situation. 



teamSKDM said:


> hey man, no such thing as too much tuning stability. plus its nice for people who dont wanna use the locking pads. and locking tuners just call for quicker string changes in general.



Locking tuners would be pretty much irrelevant after the locking nut. And I don't think locking tuners would provide the stability that a locking nut would.


----------



## Watty (Oct 28, 2013)

I'd take a blocked trem over the hard tail they'd likely use any day of the week....and I hate trems.


----------



## Jake (Oct 28, 2013)

Still has pretty much all of my want and I'm one of the most anti-trem people ever. Minus the edge pro.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 28, 2013)

Chuck said:


> I suppose but string changes aren't going to be helped that much in this situation.



Why not?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 28, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Why not?



It depends really, whenever I set-up a trem I always use the ball end through the tuners themselves. So I don't actually have to cut any part of the string unless there's excess on the trem end. 

And whenever I've seen them play Totla Mad/Frak the Gods, they leave the Low EA pad unlocked so they can tune down from C -> A#. So having the locking tuners would definitely be better for the stability I'd say.


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 28, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Locking tuners would be pretty much irrelevant after the locking nut. And I don't think locking tuners would provide the stability that a locking nut would.



Actually, my buddy has a triple locking Carvin and it stayed in tune from the Carvin factory in CA all the way to Philadelphia.


----------



## Khoi (Oct 28, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Lastly, I don't understand the need for locking tuners when there is already a locking bridge and locking nut. Anyone else think it is a bit weird?



Go to 1:14, he explains the multiple stages of locking exactly


----------



## Chuck (Oct 28, 2013)

I've seen it and it still doesn't make any sense.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 28, 2013)

I'd get if it was for sheer comfort, but other than that...


----------



## Tranquilliser (Oct 28, 2013)

JaeSwift said:


> If that was a mass-produced version the trem would be different.
> 
> Wait, is that trem different from his LACS?



It looks like it's a Lo Pro still. Which is cool.

And Ibanez are allowed to use the Original Edge and Lo Pro edge designs now because the law suit from Floyd Rose has expired.

Which means the production model may end up with a Lo Pro.


----------



## JakePeriphery (Oct 29, 2013)

The reason I have locking tuners is because sometimes I have to leave the nut unlocked for easy tuning in between songs and string changes are easier. The reason my trem is blocked is so I can fiddle with the fine tuners, I can pick pretty hard during certain sections and I'll need to make adjustments during or after a song. And the reason I have a beard is because my girlfriend likes it.

But yeah that picture and the new guitar is very suspicious indeed!


----------



## hk_golgatha (Oct 29, 2013)

Jake probably just prefers the feel of the trem. I mean, they're relatively flat and can be more comfortable then something like a TOM. Personally, I don't like em, but hey, it's his guitar.

I bet he just blocks it, I know Misha has stated on multiple occasions that he prefers the feel of the trem and just blocks it with a tremolno so it isn't really a trem anymore. It's all personal preference, I guess.

Meanwhile, I shall continue to wait and hope for Mraky Mrak to get some signature love, too. Sig pickups, pl0x. I won't get em, but he still deserves a set if Jake and Mish get em.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 29, 2013)

JakePeriphery said:


> The reason I have locking tuners is because sometimes I have to leave the nut unlocked for easy tuning in between songs and string changes are easier. The reason my trem is blocked is so I can fiddle with the fine tuners, I can pick pretty hard during certain sections and I'll need to make adjustments during or after a song. And the reason I have a beard is because my girlfriend likes it.
> 
> But yeah that picture and the new guitar is very suspicious indeed!



Well I do appreciate the reply, Jake. Nonetheless I am excited for the guitar and I'll probably buy it when it does come out. 

As for the beard, as long as your girlfriend likes it


----------



## toiletstand (Oct 29, 2013)

want now


----------



## HellGamer666 (Oct 29, 2013)

Such a nice guitar. Seeing those two play together makes me wish my uncle was a little more Petrucci and a lot less chain-smokey.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 29, 2013)

JakePeriphery said:


> The reason I have locking tuners is because sometimes I have to leave the nut unlocked for easy tuning in between songs and string changes are easier. The reason my trem is blocked is so I can fiddle with the fine tuners, I can pick pretty hard during certain sections and I'll need to make adjustments during or after a song. And the reason I have a beard is because my girlfriend likes it.
> 
> But yeah that picture and the new guitar is very suspicious indeed!



Hopefully I didn't just miss it in the thread (if I did, my apologies), but is the neck carve going to be on the thin (Wizard-esque carve?) side for your sig, Jake?  I love all of the specs on your sig, but my arthritis gives me problems on skinny necks with time so I'm curious about the neck carve that will be used on the production models. Plus thin necks + thick strings = even worse on my fingers/joints.   Regardless, I'm excited to see this come out, again it's a very well-deserved sig model IMO!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 29, 2013)

Part of me is wishing I could see that guitar with gold satin hardware as well. Either way, it's a GORGEOUS guitar, and very much a tasteful and eye-catching look!


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 29, 2013)

Sooooooooo..................

Guestimates on the price?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 30, 2013)

If Japanese made probably $2200 minimum, as a lousy guess


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 30, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> Actually, my buddy has a triple locking Carvin and it stayed in tune from the Carvin factory in CA all the way to Philadelphia.



That would have nothing to do with the locking tuners.

It's nice to be able to unlock your nut and go to a different tuning, but that'd require the trem to be blocked like it is here. For some it's going to be just what they need, for others it's overkill.



Tranquilliser said:


> And Ibanez are allowed to use the Original Edge and Lo Pro edge designs now because the law suit from Floyd Rose has expired.



Lawsuit? I never heard of that. As far as I'm aware it's just about licensing. The first Floyd patent has expired, which means they'd be able to use the original Edge without paying licensing fees to FR, but the Floyd Rose Pro patents are still in effect, which is probably one of the reasons Ibanez developed the Edge Zero so they wouldn't have to pay licensing for the Lo Pro Edge and Edge Pro bridges.

But u-bar equipped Lo Pros have been available on plenty of Korn sigs ever since the first one, and on countless LACS models, so they've not been entirely opposed to paying for making it in limited quantities.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Oct 30, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> Lawsuit? I never heard of that. As far as I'm aware it's just about licensing. The first Floyd patent has expired, which means they'd be able to use the original Edge without paying licensing fees to FR, but the Floyd Rose Pro patents are still in effect, which is probably one of the reasons Ibanez developed the Edge Zero so they wouldn't have to pay licensing for the Lo Pro Edge and Edge Pro bridges.
> 
> But u-bar equipped Lo Pros have been available on plenty of Korn sigs ever since the first one, and on countless LACS models, so they've not been entirely opposed to paying for making it in limited quantities.



Yes that's what I meant!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 31, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> Actually, my buddy has a triple locking Carvin and it stayed in tune from the Carvin factory in CA all the way to Philadelphia.



it would have stayed in tune without the locking tuners too.

edit: the benefit of the locking tuners is the fast string changes, and the fact that the string stays in place in the tuner peg and doesn't slip or loosen.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 31, 2013)

^ that


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 31, 2013)

I should explain that what I meant about the string staying in place is relevant for detuning. You can detune it super far without any slipping!

There's not a lot of stability benefits to locking tuners in the first place, it's more a matter of convenience and security.


----------



## ceiling_fan (Nov 2, 2013)

I spoke to Jake for about 10 seconds before the show last night  and he said to wait until January for the signature model.


----------



## pstar (Nov 3, 2013)

if he has a say in it, should be good


----------



## Khoi (Nov 3, 2013)

ceiling_fan said:


> I spoke to Jake for about 10 seconds before the show last night  and he said to wait until January for the signature model.



I guess we'll be seeing it at NAMM then, great to hear!


----------



## brutalwizard (Nov 4, 2013)

ceiling_fan said:


> I spoke to Jake for about 10 seconds before the show last night  and he said to wait until January for the signature model.



Yep thats what he told me in salt lake also.


----------



## Jonisbrutal (Nov 5, 2013)

I want one of these guitars so bad. Personally, I love the feel of a FLoyd rose type bridge, makes a comfy hand rest when Palm muting. I always block them though. Love those fine tuners. \m/

I just hope they don't go with an edge zero system, those look like a pain in the butt to block the trems.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 5, 2013)

Jonisbrutal said:


> I want one of these guitars so bad. Personally, I love the feel of a FLoyd rose type bridge, makes a comfy hand rest when Palm muting.



Indeed. Hell, when I use a FR-equipped guitar, I actually keep the side of my palm anchored behind the saddles, even when I'm not palm muting, mostly because it forces me to use my wrist instead of my arm to pick.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 5, 2013)

pstar said:


> if he has a say in it, should be good





I should hope so. What kind of artist does _not_ want their signature guitar to be any good if they had a say?


----------



## nicktao (Nov 6, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> I should hope so. What kind of artist does _not_ want their signature guitar to be any good if they had a say?








.


----------



## nerdywhale (Nov 6, 2013)

^ lost my sh1t


----------



## pstar (Nov 8, 2013)

so do, others just want the endorsement deal,,, been there


----------



## MrYakob (Nov 16, 2013)

Got to talk to Jake last night for a bit last night at the Periphery show, he said it'll be Japanese made and around the $2500 mark


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 16, 2013)

That price sounds about right for a MiJ sig.


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 16, 2013)

MrYakob said:


> Got to talk to Jake last night for a bit last night at the Periphery show, he said it'll be Japanese made and around the $2500 mark


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Nov 16, 2013)

Well that takes that right out of my grasp... Oh well.


----------



## thisismrfrenzy (Nov 17, 2013)

A Premium version would be amazing really, and very welcome, since the mij one is 2500 haha


----------



## jbguitarking (Nov 17, 2013)

I love my Ibanez but they are the stupidest brand sometimes.

Makes the RGA 121 for a few years (japanese made and around £650) and then discontinue it.

Makes what could possibly be the greatest spec'd signature guitar around (Jakes Ibanez) and charges a ....-ton for it.


----------



## JoeyW (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't know why everyone's so shocked it's going to be $2k+. 

Let's just shave off $500-$1000, it might be significantly worse but it looks like Jake's guitar right? Don't worry, I'll put some Misha Mansoor signature Bare Knuckles in, lel.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 17, 2013)

jbguitarking said:


> Makes what could possibly be the greatest spec'd signature guitar around (Jakes Ibanez) and charges a ....-ton for it.



You DO realize almost all Ibanez MiJ sigs have been over $2000+ for awhile now, right? Why are people so surprised about this?

Ibanez M8M Meshuggah 8-String Electric Guitar Black | Musician's Friend
Ibanez Andy Timmons Signature Prestige Electric Guitar Sunburst | Musician's Friend
Ibanez Gerald Veasley Signature 6-String Electric Bass Guitar- Amber | Musician's Friend
Ibanez JEM7V7 Steve Vai Signature 7-String Electric Guitar White | Musician's Friend
Ibanez APEX100 Munky Signature 7-string Electric Guitar Tri Fade Burst | Musician's Friend
Ibanez Herman Li EGEN18 Signature Electric Guitar Trans Violet Flat | Musician's Friend
Ibanez JEM7V Steve Vai Signature Electric Guitar White | Musician's Friend
Ibanez JS2400 Joe Satriani Signature Electric Guitar White | Musician's Friend
Ibanez JSM100VT John Scofield Signature Electric Guitar Vintage Sunburst | Musician's Friend
Ibanez JS1200 Joe Satriani Signature Guitar Candy Apple | Musician's Friend (only exception I can find)
Ibanez TAM100 Tosin Abasi Signature 8-string Electric Guitar Transparent Gray | Musician's Friend
Ibanez GB10 George Benson Hollowbody Electric | Musician's Friend
Ibanez JEM-EVO Steve Vai Relic Signed Electric Guitar White | Musician's Friend
Ibanez JEM77FP2 Steve Vai Signature Electric Guitar Floral Pattern #2 | Musician's Friend
Ibanez PM Pat Metheny Signature HollowbodyElectric Guitar Natural Natural | Musician's Friend


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 17, 2013)

Expecting things like a signature Prestige for less than 2k was just wishful thinking. Reality of it is what you see, a Premium would be great though and I know from experience that those things are made like tanks but it most likely won't happen.

I probably won't be getting this unless they keep it consistent with the Signature itself. Like Ebony Fretboard, and his Stainless Steel Frets, but that's all I'm really waiting for. Just some kind of finalized specs and information


----------



## Watty (Nov 17, 2013)

How is $2500 too much? That sounds like a really reasonable price point if it's made in Japan and has all the appointments his LACS was made with. I'll seriously consider picking one up as I LOVE the black with gold theme.

From what I've seen, Ibanez isn't as much in the business of making a cheap guitar and sticking someone's name on it to sell them in droves as other companies are. They've made an effort to work with interesting artists on guitars as varied as the music they write, all without making it seem like they're only in it to sell more guitars.

Edit: Except for Steve Vai.....his run with them is just ridiculous.


----------



## lecorff (Nov 17, 2013)

Spoke with Jake at their show in Quebec this week. 

Said it would be announced at NAMM in January and it would be 6 string only for now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 17, 2013)

Watty said:


> From what I've seen, Ibanez isn't as much in the business of making a cheap guitar and sticking someone's name on it to sell them in droves as other companies are. They've made an effort to work with interesting artists on guitars as varied as the music they write.



Weeeell... I wouldn't say they're THAT innocent.

Ibanez CLM Cameron Liddell Signature Electric Guitar Graphic | Musician&#39;s Friend
Ibanez CMM1 Chris Miller Signature Electric Guitar Ivory | Musician&#39;s Friend
Ibanez BBM Ben Bruce Signature Electric Guitar Graphic | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## Watty (Nov 17, 2013)

None of those are Japanese made sigs that I was more talking about...but point taken.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh, I thought you meant sigs in general. I agree their MiJ sigs are pretty well planned, though.


----------



## kamello (Nov 17, 2013)

the fans of thoose bands just don't have the money that a djuntz fanboy has  


j/k, but still there is some truth to what I said


----------



## Watty (Nov 17, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh, I thought you meant sigs in general. I agree their MiJ sigs are pretty well planned, though.



Yeah, well I guess reading it again I didn't necessarily make that point clear.



kamello said:


> the fans of thoose bands just don't have the money that a djuntz fanboy has
> j/k, but still there is some truth to what I said



That's more or less what my comment was directed at though. A very large percentage of Periphery's fan base won't be able to afford a guitar like this. Hence, it's less a "marketing move" like the sigs that HHTJH referenced and more along the lines of what I said.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 17, 2013)

The Kiko sig and the M8M were pretty niche instruments, but Ibanez released premium versions of those guitars. Maybe they'll release a Premium version on launch, or eventually if this does good enough or if there's a big enough demand.


----------



## thisismrfrenzy (Nov 17, 2013)

I say we pray for a Premium version, Kiko got one and it's the newest addition to the catalogue, so yeah, we can hope haha


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 17, 2013)

Watty said:


> How is $2500 too much?




By not having any money to begin with


----------



## Watty (Nov 17, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> By not having any money to begin with



Then you aren't part of their target market...


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 17, 2013)

Watty said:


> Then you aren't part of their target market...





Time to cry I suppose


----------



## thatguyupthere (Nov 17, 2013)

Stooge1996 said:


> Its funny that Asking Alexandria and You Me at Six have signature ibanez's and Jake does not. I think ibanez needs to change something.....


 
its also funny ( not really ) how ben bruces sig is ugly and jakes is beautiful


----------



## purpledc (Nov 17, 2013)

Stooge1996 said:


> Its funny that Asking Alexandria and You Me at Six have signature ibanez's and Jake does not. I think ibanez needs to change something.....




To be fair, it would seem that the asking alexandria guys did not have a huge amount of input in the design of their signature guitars except for the graphics as their is really nothing to those guitars that are integral to the players behind them. No special pickups, no prestige models nothing really required much input from the players which may have made them easier to produce in a timely fashion. I would think Jake being in a crowd of guys who are a little more particular about the options in their instruments didnt have ibanez slap his name on just any guitar. If that was the case we would have seen a Jake bowen RGD awhile ago I would imagine.


----------



## purpledc (Nov 17, 2013)

TIBrent said:


> Dino won't be getting a signature guitar anytime soon, the last two fear factory records didn't sell nearly what the earlier releases did. How do you promote a signature product when the artist's work isn't selling?




No ones albums are selling like they used to. The face of the music industry is changing. I dont think album sales are directly related to guitar sales. In fact many signature models exist for artists who have very few album sales. There seems to be 3 types of signature model deals

1. The "guitar God" signature- Where an artist gets a signature based on their prowess of the instrument alone. This is where a signature guitar to me is an achievement. Usually custom tailored to exacting specifications. 

2. The flavor of the week, month and/or year signature- The latest and hottest new comers to the scene who are popular on social media sites and youtube get signatures based on their popularity and the exposure/promotion it will provide the company. Little of the deal i think is achievement based. Great players but they havent earned their stripes imho. Many times these guitars are based on existing models with a few tweaks that make it fit the artists needs a bit better. Particular bridge, pickups etc. 

3. The WTF signature guitar- A signature guitar that is created for a flavor of the week guitarist whos mainstream popularity would seem to be the only appeal for creating an instrument for them. These guitars usually lack any real custom tailoring to the artists needs and usually are a base model with a graphic or inlay matching the graphics and imagery used by the band. 

I would say dino has earned his stripes and would deserve at least a limited run of a number 1. style guitar. He also may not want a signature guitar. I have seen a few instances where dino actually had input on the design of certain available gear yet doesnt have a name tie in at the end of the day even though he helped with the development like SD blackouts.


----------



## Watty (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm by no means a fan of any of Dino's work, so obviously I wouldn't be inclined to believe he'd be deserving of a sig.....but I just don't see how that would work. I'd imagine there are very few people that dig his work enough and have the financial means to purchase a "high-end" sig of his. I just watched a play through he did, and he can obviously hold his own on the rhythm side of things, but I'd by no means consider him a "guitar god." 

Not that Jake is either, but him getting a sig makes sense from a marketing perspective, which is what Ibanez is counting on at the end of the day, music aside.

Edit: Speaking of guitar gods....when are we going to see an Emil sig?


----------



## Jzbass25 (Nov 17, 2013)

technomancer said:


> I really am going to start banning the f*ck out of every person that derails an Ibanez sig thread for another artist by bringing up Dino



fyi ^


----------



## slapnutz (Nov 18, 2013)

lecorff said:


> Spoke with Jake at their show in Quebec this week.
> 
> Said it would be announced at NAMM in January and *it would be 6 string only* for now.



So there goes the 7 string...
...will it keep reversed headstock?
...will it keep ebony?
...will it keep floyd/lo pro/edge bridge?







Sorry budding, just kidding, I just had to cry about it coz its internet.

I'm put all my hopes on the "for now" part.... err... for now.


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 18, 2013)

slapnutz said:


> ...will it keep reversed headstock?
> ...will it keep ebony?
> ...will it keep floyd/lo pro/edge bridge?



Don't see why it wouldn't.


----------



## nicktao (Nov 18, 2013)

I just want ss frets.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Nov 18, 2013)

Jakes actual guitars don't even have SS frets.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 18, 2013)

JoeyBTL said:


> Jakes actual guitars don't even have SS frets.



I'm pretty sure they do! If he sees this it'd be best to get confirmation from himself, but I remember him saying he does before. It'd make sense since the Titans and other LACS guitars he has see heavy use on the road. Best to avoid fretwear on those things!


----------



## ReznoERG (Nov 19, 2013)

slapnutz said:


> So there goes the 7 string...



I was never expecting one anyways. Jake prefers 6ers. 

Despite every signature Ibanez has put out, I'm still waiting for a Luke Hoskin sig....


----------



## Jzbass25 (Nov 19, 2013)

Sad that there's no seven but it's his signature, plus I might get one anyway lol.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Nov 19, 2013)

Seconded, Luke Hoskin needs a sig.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Nov 19, 2013)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I'm pretty sure they do! If he sees this it'd be best to get confirmation from himself, but I remember him saying he does before. It'd make sense since the Titans and other LACS guitars he has see heavy use on the road. Best to avoid fretwear on those things!



Nah I commented on a thread before saying I'd love to see Ibanez put this guitar out with basswood/maple top and ss frets and he replied saying it doesn't have them.


----------



## PresidentJesus (Nov 19, 2013)

rockstarazuri said:


> Seconded, Luke Hoskin needs a sig.



This 5,000 times


----------



## sell2792 (Nov 20, 2013)

For what it is, it's probably worth the money, but I'd hope they'll make a premium version. That's too much $ for me.


----------



## lecorff (Nov 29, 2013)

slapnutz said:


> So there goes the 7 string...
> ...will it keep reversed headstock?
> ...will it keep ebony?
> ...will it keep floyd/lo pro/edge bridge?
> ...




I don't see why they would change the aesthetics or bridge or change the fretboard wood. 

I did not have the time to ask more questions, sorry. 

I think that it would be a good move for Ibanez to release a 7 string model as well, can't see why they wouldn't do so.

We'll know more at NAMM!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 17, 2013)

Just wanted to bump this thread to let everyone know that Jake has confirmed that the signature model will have an ebony board, reverse headstock, and the Lo-Pro trem (<3) 

Here's the interview: Let Me Axe You Something: an Interview with Periphery's Jake Bowen | GearGods


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 17, 2013)

Christian Muenzner and Luke Hoskin deserve a sig.
But Ibby wasn't even smart enough to release the Broderick.
And the Kiko, which I expect with foam in my mouth left me disappointed.
(Invasive binding, only 24 frets, big chromatic change between top and back and I expected a Saber shape)
I would like to collect loads of Ibanez sigs (if money allowed me) but in the last period I'm seeing stuff that is not even up to par with J-Crafts.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 17, 2013)

OmegaSlayer said:


> But Ibby wasn't even smart enough to release the Broderick.



That's not entirely true. They were literally weeks away from announcing a Broderick sig when he jumped ship to Jackson.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 17, 2013)

Xaios said:


> That's not entirely true. They were literally weeks away from announcing a Broderick sig when he jumped ship to Jackson.



Yeah, true that, they weren't smart to keep him. 

Mind you, Ibby is my fave brand and I still don't get how they lost some artists, namely Gambale, Skolnick, Moore and Petrucci.

True that these seeked other kind of instruments, but it would have been good for Ibanez to enter those territories and keep those guys in the rooster.


----------



## JakePeriphery (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Sephiroth952 (Dec 17, 2013)

JakePeriphery said:


>


Is it time to release the hounds?


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Dec 17, 2013)

I can't wait to post the 'does it djent?' comments


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 17, 2013)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Is it time to release the hounds?


It is!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 18, 2013)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> I can't wait to post the 'does it djent?' comments



But I have to be sure it djents before I throw my parent's money at it


----------



## Mr Richard (Dec 19, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> It is!



I'll be saving this for later use...


----------

